# Coal Chamber/Rayna Foss bass tone



## bifftannen (Jan 30, 2016)

Ok I've played guitar for years but I'm completely new to bass and I mean COMPLETELY new. I really like the sound of Rayna Foss's tone from Coal Chamber's Loco:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sYWaOrLdI

You can clearly hear what I'm going for at 0:14

I managed to pick up an old beat down Mesa powerhouse 410 for &#8364;120 last week, I have an Ibanez EDC705 and getting and Ibanez SR1500 next weekend for &#8364;350 (seemed like a good deal?). I'm stuck when it comes to amps though and just about everything else. So please recommend anything that you think might help get me close to Rayna's tone including amps, pickups, that sans amp thing that everyone seems to have (told you I was new!  ) and anything else. Budget is about &#8364;700 max. Thanks in advance lads.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Jan 31, 2016)

A simple EQ on your amp trick will achieve that sound: Bass: 10, Mid: 0, Treble: 10.

A bit of distortion would help as well, I'd recommend something like a Proco Rat, or to make it sound super vile, use a EHX Big Muff.

Cheers!


----------



## bifftannen (Jan 31, 2016)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> A simple EQ on your amp trick will achieve that sound: Bass: 10, Mid: 0, Treble: 10.
> 
> A bit of distortion would help as well, I'd recommend something like a Proco Rat, or to make it sound super vile, use a EHX Big Muff.
> 
> Cheers!



Cheers mate. I'm looking at an Ampeg B2RE or possibly an SVT 3 pro as my first amp. There's a B2RE nearby for about 175. So I'll give that a shot when I get one.


----------

